# DTM Thrills 110,000 Fans with Great Show in Wiesbaden



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Wiesbaden, GERMANY - Race atmosphere at the Wilhelmstrasse in Wiesbaden. One week prior to the season opener at the Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg, the DTM, the most popular international touring car series, presented itself to its fans in the capital of the German federal province of Hessen. In bright sunshine, 110,000 fans enjoyed a varied show programme, hosted by ARD anchorman Claus Lufen and his colleague Verena Wriedt.
Despite airports being shut down the Audi squad turned out in full force for the presentation. In order to arrive in Wiesbaden on time, the two-time DTM Champion Mattias Ekström took it upon himself to embark on a 13-hour trip from Sweden by car. Newcomer Miguel Molina was on the road traveling to Germany from his native Spain for a similar period of time. The DTM season will start at the Hockenheimring next weekend. 
* Full Story *


----------

